# Silver Dollars with Red dots



## Sloppy (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi guys, i've searched but couldn't really find a definitive answer. Some people said that the silver dollars could be mistaken for other fish, some say that they get red dots when they mature etc. What do you guys think. I have 3 SD in my 55Gal planted tank. Water quality is perfect and clear as you can see in the pictures. 1 of them are completely without any red dots. 2 of them has a red / orange dot on either side. What do you guys think... i've included some pictures of them that i just took.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

There are several distinct species in the genus Metynnis, and in stores they may well get confused; the common name "silver dollar" is used for any of them. Some have dark shoulder patches. I've no idea if any species has this red of a patch. Check our profile (click the shaded name) for a bit more info and photos.


----------



## snafudude (Nov 6, 2011)

I too,have silver dollars.I love them.I have 2 of the striped kind,with dark spots,where your's is red,. and 2 that are all silver.I have never seen them with red spots and all silver.I find this pretty intriguing and fascinating.:hmm:I would love to have a couple with red spots.One of my striped ones is a bully to the other three.He is always chasing them around the tank.Makes me want to take him out,and give him a spanking.:whip:But I doubt that would do any good.I have tried moving the decor around,but it doesn`t do much to stop it.

Any way,I`ll get off my soap box,and let you have your thread back.

As to the red spots.I don`t know what to tell you about them. Just "Things that make ya go Hmmm":question:
Thanks for the post,I`ll be following this one for sure.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I just did a quick search and came across several photos of the species _Metynnis maculatus_ having quite a red shoulder blotch. Photos can be inaccurately named on the web--not all those of this species has the red; but you might want to do more searching under this species to see if it is the one. One such photo below.


----------



## Sloppy (Feb 21, 2011)

Byron said:


> I just did a quick search and came across several photos of the species _Metynnis maculatus_ having quite a red shoulder blotch. Photos can be inaccurately named on the web--not all those of this species has the red; but you might want to do more searching under this species to see if it is the one. One such photo below.


Wow Byron that looks very similar to my SD. I'm pretty sure there is nothing wrong with them because I got them when they were pretty small. They had ick all over their bodies within a week of being in my tank, but I managed to treat it well and they all fully recovered! At that time none of them had these red dot. So when it started I thought the water quality was bad, but it was closely monitored and all specs were in par. All the other fish has been happy and lively as well. In fact these guys still fight for their food every time lol! Surely no sign of sickness. Ive read on other forums of people asking the same question so I guess it would be good to bring it up here as well. They have been in my tank for probably around 10 months!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sloppy (Feb 21, 2011)

I think I found it.... They are of the species Metynnis Mola! I guess the food I give them pronounces the color!

Metynnis Mola Information - SearchFish.org
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Sloppy said:


> I think I found it.... They are of the species Metynnis Mola! I guess the food I give them pronounces the color!
> 
> Metynnis Mola Information - SearchFish.org
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


May well be. You will notice one of the photos at that link is identical to the one I posted, which only illustrates what i said about photos being innacurately named. I would suspect your fish is more likely to be M. mola than M. maculatus, given the more silver rather than spotted colouring.


----------



## snafudude (Nov 6, 2011)

Is it possibly a metynnis luna?I found that in a search.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

snafudude said:


> Is it possibly a metynnis luna?I found that in a search.


A very quick photo search suggests not; there is no red blotch on M. luna which seems to be more of an overall silver--which would be suggestive of the species epithet, luna, referring to the moon of course.


----------

